# Backhoe Attachment for J. Deere 2320



## ruko_ruko (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like opinions on which is best: Drive shaft to the backhoe vs a PTO mounted pump? Trying to decide the backhoe best suited for this tractor. Trying to keep cost to around 4K.

Thanks


----------

